# Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project



## VW.DC.Photographer (Jan 2, 2009)

Long story short I'm looking to pick up a MK1 Caddy or Jetta Coupe and do a moderate to full restore. This is not going to be a show car per say but I am going to try and de-rust whatever I pick up and put a newer motor / tranny in the vehicle. I've tried to look around for a few weeks here and there to see what other people have done but it seems that there is a lot of information that is skipped. Probably information I should know if I want to tackle a project this size but thought I'd ask around first.
Is there anything I should be weary of?
Already know about checking the whole body for rust / bondo issues anything else?
Realistically if you were to tell someone who has never done an engine swap (besides don't do it) what engine / tranny would you recommend? Consider though a smaller budget!
Is there anything I should make sure to do along the way which would be silly not to if I was already that far into it?
I plan on stripping a body down and getting help from some friends I know to weld areas of the frame while it's stripped but past that I'm in the air. Any thoughts or recommendations would be really great. I'll keep searching as well and keep an open eye!


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (VW.DC.Photographer)*

buddy - go far south and get the most rust free shell you can find, it is a fat pain to fix it on these cars and never hold up as good as the original. You need to be looking in texas etc...
Pay the extra money in shipping to not invest twice that much in welding and cutting


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (VW.DC.Photographer)*

Replace all the seals on the replacement motor before you install it. Even if you don't take the pistons out, atleast replace the front/rear main seals, the oil pan gasket, the head gasket, the coolant flange gaskets, the O-ring at the water pump, etc. 
Get a Bentley for the car you use as a chassis, and another for the car you use as a donor. In 1993, when I dropped an '85 Golf_//_GTI engine into my '80 Scirocco_S, I was able to figure out all the wiring hookups by using two bentley manuals and sorting what was what in the two wiring harnesses. 
Grab everything from the engine compartment you think you will need, and all the wiring harness you think you will need from the fuse/relay panel out through the engine compartment. Better to get too much, than too little. Upgrade the alternator too (I used the 90A from the GTI to replace the 65A stock model). 
Don't forget the brakes when you're upgrading. Stopping is MORE important than getting up to speed. 
Yes it's possible to graft different Fuel Injection systems together. I used the KE-Jetronic from the GTI in my Scirocco, along with the knock sensing ignition...








I second the advice about starting with as rust free a shell as you can get. I've been down the rust repair road with the '70 Beetle, and '80 Scirocco_S that I previously owned. My '90 Corrado has always lived in Florida, and is much more rust free at 18 years old than the Beetle or the Scirocco ever were... It was obvious that the Scirocco had been up north at some point in it's life. I was reminded of that every time I had to try to remove something under the car... Rusted bolts were the norm under there (and I'm not talking surface rust). 


_Modified by where_2 at 7:26 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## VW.DC.Photographer (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (where_2)*

Wow thanks a lot man. What engine would you recommend that I look into picking up? I hear a vr6 is a bit overboard to try and transplant due to the size.
It's going to be nice I'll be in Pensacola mid summer so Texas isn't too bar away. Maybe work up until then.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (VW.DC.Photographer)*

Standard response these days would be 1.8T
However, I would be no help to you there, because I have not been down that road. It was complicated enough putting a 1.8L with KE-Jetronic and knock sensing ignition systems from an '85 GTI into my Mk1. Physical fit is not complicated. Wiring the brains is what gets tedious...


----------



## VW.DC.Photographer (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (where_2)*

Sounds like a fun project! Guess I'll start pricing an engine at the same time of looking for a car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas isn't as close to Pensacola as you think.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGolfClub* »_Texas isn't as close to Pensacola as you think.

Hehehe, it's probably half way there from Virginia though... Take I-10 West... 4 hours west of Pensacola will put you in Baton Rouge, LA... 7 hours west of Pensacola will put you in Beaumont, TX. The next 11 hours after Beaumont on I-10 west are all Texas as far as the eye can see... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

There's a couple of places to find stuff in Pcola, or go to Tally or up into Ga would be quicker. He could just go into North or South Carolina or Kentucky. Plenty of stuff in the area.


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (VW.DC.Photographer)*

i have the truck for you if you are headed to GA. it's a 81 with one spot of surface rust on the back window. diesel engine is from an 88 jetta , 5spd. with A/C and i can't get it running and, i'm tired of messing with it. pictures will go up this week in the diesel and mk1 area. lots of new parts. about $2000.00. i live in Griffin GA. 30223 Lamar 770-227-7860


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (lamarchambers)*

I would try and rebuild the stock tranny so you don't have to change the mounts, and all 4 cyl. VW use the same engine mounts so any 4 bangger should bolt up real easy. I would think about an early 2.0 8V X-flow. There are a lot of them out there and I think it would be an easy swap if you had the whole doner car. I have heard of people getting a "bubble block" from an audi. I believe its a 2.0 8V and I think it will bolt up to some of the smaller displacement 8V's. 100% get a car that has been from the south. WWAAAYYYY easier to restore than a rust bucket. The extra money you spend on it and getting the car back to you is worth it. 
Good luck and if anyone wants to add or correct anything that I wrote please do.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## VW.DC.Photographer (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (vwguy3)*

m yea I should probably wait until then or go to Canada. Everyone in the North East (sorry for the blanket statement) wants way too much for their cars right now. Either a car is pending the day it's posted or sits for 6 months.
I'd even consider doing my bucket project first buy even a junk mk1 runs about 1000 just because it runs. Crazy!


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (VW.DC.Photographer)*

I second the response about the Audi 3A "bubble block". It is so named because the block was recast to provide clearance for the longer crank throws of a 2.0L. It is the same block as the 9A 2.0L 16V as used in Passats and post 1990 MKIIs. I have a 2L 8V in my 87 Cabriolet and the torque is so nice. High HP allows higher top speed. High torque allows faster acceleration. The 3A was the standard engine in late 80s-early 90s Audi 80 models. Get a modern enough MKI with O2 sensor and electronic ignition and you could just bolt this engine in reusing all of your VW components. Or do a little port and polish, bigger camshaft and better exhaust(probably this first) for even more fun.


_Modified by suburbangeorge at 9:11 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (suburbangeorge)*

Let me say that the knock sensing ignition is a piece of cake to graft into a Mk1, so don't let a peach body with a set of points inside the distributor deter you from snapping up an otherwise clean body in an older model. 
As for the O2 sensor, I started with a bone stock CIS car with no oxygen sensor, and added the complete KE-Jetronic setup with an O2 sensor (added knock sensing ignition at same time). 
With the 1.8L HT engine block (10.5:1 C.R.) I used, it was rated at 102Hp according to Bentley. The 3A 2.0L block would be even MORE fun to drive than I had, and I had a LOT of fun driving the 1.8L HT block in the Mk1 chassis... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the debate about how the drive is to Texas from Pensacola, I tried that drive out for you 2 weeks ago. I ran Palm Beach, FL to Dallas/Ft. Worth. It's a nice drive. We stayed in Pensacola overnight, and were in Dallas/Ft. Worth the following night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by where_2 at 11:56 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## mikkelstuff (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (where_2)*

This may not be all that easy. I just spent 2 months looking for a a decent MK1 2-door to replace the fine Audi bubble block '79 Rabbit which I crunched on Christmas Eve. Craigslist for the southeast was the best source but there are a bunch of overpriced trashed out 83-84 GTIs out there.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (VW.DC.Photographer)*

Here are a couple from here on Vortex that are a lot closer than Florida, let alone Texas. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4232588 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4161814


_Modified by suburbangeorge at 8:43 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Need some advice before I dive into a resto mk1 project (VW.DC.Photographer)*

Here's another one for you http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4297672 . $150 for a 1980 Scirocco S and it's in Virginia. He says little to no rust. If it wre out here, I'd already own it.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

I picked up a 92 cabby wolfsburg for $500 with doa engine. I think the head gasket let go allowing coolant to leak into the engine..subsequently rusted up. Already have replacement engine..in process of swapping it out.


----------

